# A positive song for you guys :D



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

The song is by Dream Theater, the song is titled "The Answer Lies Within"






Lyrics:

Look around
Where do you belong
Don't be afraid
You're not the only one

Don't let the day go by
Don't let it end
Don't let a day go by in doubt
The answer lies within

Life is short
So learn from your mistakes
And stand behind
The choices that you make

Face each day
With both eyes open wide
And try to give
Don't keep it all inside

Don't let the day go by
Don't let it end
Don't let a day go by in doubt
The answer lies within

You've got the future on your side
You're gonna be fine now
I know whatever you decide
You're gonna shine

Don't let the day go by
Don't let it end
Don't let a day go by in doubt
You're ready to begin
Don't let a day go by in doubt
The answer lies within.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

^The melody's hauntingly beautiful and the message is clear and speaks true!

I'm sticking with I Lived by OneRepublic for now


----------

